# Rodée par plusieurs décennies de pratique



## l_DiNgO_l

Estoy traduciendo un texto del francés al español. 

La palabra "rodée" me causa cierta dificultad. En el contexto de mi frase el autor la utiliza para decir "experimentada" "que ha aprendido gracias a..."

Por favor alguien podria decirme si puedo encontrar una palabra en español para traducir esta expresión por favor. 

La frase es: 

"tant il est difficile, sur le terrain, de faire mieux qu'une organisation rodée par plusieurs décennies de pratique"

Ma traduction:

"tan difícil es, en el campo, de hacer mejor que una organizacion "curtida" por decadas practica. "


Les parece correcta?


----------



## poupounette

l_DiNgO_l said:


> Estoy traduciendo un texto del francés al español.
> 
> La palabra "rodée" me causa cierta dificultad. En el contexto de mi frase el autor la utiliza para decir "experimentada" "que ha aprendido gracias a..."
> 
> Por favor alguien podria decirme si puedo encontrar una palabra en español para traducir esta expresión por favor.
> 
> La frase es:
> 
> "tant il est difficile, sur le terrain, de faire mieux qu'une organisation rodée par plusieurs décennies de pratique"
> 
> Ma traduction:
> 
> "tan difícil es, en el campo, de hacer mejor que una organizacion "curtida" por decadas practica. "
> 
> 
> Les parece correcta?



Mi intento. 
 Es tan difícil, en la práctica, hacerlo mejor que una organización con décadas de práctica a sus espaldas


----------



## lpfr

Tal vez puedes utilizar "aguerrida".


----------



## Marlluna

Otra versión; espero que puedas adaptar algo: "tan difícil es, sobre el terreno, de hacerlo mejor que una organización que cuenta con el rodaje que dan varias décadas de práctica"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit:

Propongo: pulido


> * 4.     * tr. Revisar, corregir algo perfeccionándolo.


Roder:





> Mettre progressivement au point ou à l'épreuve, acquérir une expérience dans un domaine.



Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Para darles algo más de contexto: 

Es un texto sobre la digamos incapacidad que tienen los matemáticos a enfrentarse a problemas prácticos, empíricos. El párrafo completo es el siguiente: 

 Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de réfléchir au planning des trains ou des avions, mais si on me le demandait, je ne m'y engagerais qu'avec la plus extrême circonspection, tant il est difficile, sur le terrain, de faire mieux qu'une organisation rodée par plusieurs décennies de pratique.

Curtir: endurcir, aguerrir (acostumbrar a la vida dura). 

No obstante sus propuestas me siguen pareciendo bastante "seductoras" 

Amicalement


----------



## Marlluna

Dingo, aunque puede decirse lo de aguerrido como sinónimo de experimentado, lo habitual, al menos por estos lares, es que sea una cualidad de valiente, de valeroso; se suele decir de los soldados que participan en una batalla, por ejemplo.

Se me ocurre que quizás pudieses utilizar el sustantivo "veteranía" o el adjectivo "veterana". ¿Qué te parece?


----------



## Domtom

l_DiNgO_l said:


> Es un texto sobre la digamos incapacidad que tienen los matemáticos a enfrentarse a problemas prácticos, empíricos. El párrafo completo es el siguiente:
> 
> Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de réfléchir au planning des trains ou des avions, mais si on me le demandait, je ne m'y engagerais qu'avec la plus extrême circonspection, tant il est difficile, sur le terrain, de faire mieux qu'une organisation rodée par plusieurs décennies de pratique.


 
_... yo sólo me comprometería con la máxima circunspección, y de tan difícil que es una vez puestos, no hay nada mejor que una organización experimentada con varios decenios de rodaje a sus espaldas._


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Muchas muchas gracias a todos por sus propuestas.

Me han sido de mucha ayuda.


----------



## yserien

Aunque rodaje sea un término absolutamente ,correcto pienso que en España se usa mayormente para designar el lapso de tiempo o kilómetros recorridos de un vehículo nuevo,antes de rendir al máximo. Yo tal vez utilizaría en este caso experiencia.En francés tal vez sea correcto, en español también, pero choca.Un profesor con rodaje, un médico con rodaje..un ama de casa con rodaje..


----------



## lpfr

En francés tampoco se dice "quelqu'un avec rodage". Pero sí se dice  "quelqu'un rodé" y "quelqu'un bien rodé".

  En español, no sabía que "rodado" pudiese tener el mismo significado que en francés. El DRAE tampoco parece saberlo.


----------



## Domtom

A mí no me suena raro como a *Ysérien*. Se dice, se oye. Y por lo que dices, *Lpfr*, en la misma proporción y para lo mismo que en francés.


----------



## poupounette

A mí rodado me suena a algo que es fácil de conseguir o que ha tenido un resultado bueno: me ha salido rodado


----------



## Domtom

Sí, pero _rodaje_, no _rodado_.


----------



## poupounette

Rodaje puede tener un significado peyorativo, por lo que yo evitaría utilizar esta palabra. _Fulanita tiene mucho rodaje_, quiere decir que Fulanita es una chica que ha vivido mucho y muy rápido, que está aprendida, y en todos los sentidos


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Estoy con Domtom y Yserien con "rodaje";

rodaje 
3.	Experiencia, práctica que tiene alguien en una determinada actividad:
hizo su rodaje como secretaria en una empresa multinacional. 
Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid:

Saludos


----------



## ena 63

poupounette said:


> Rodaje puede tener un significado peyorativo, por lo que yo evitaría utilizar esta palabra. _Fulanita tiene mucho rodaje_, quiere decir que Fulanita es una chica que ha vivido mucho y muy rápido, que está aprendida, y en todos los sentidos



Hola:
No estoy muy de acuerdo, como bien dices "puede tener", pero en un contexto muy preciso, en el que "experiencia" o "tener tablas"  podría significar lo mismo.
Admito que ni se me había ocurrido pensar eso, y menos con una mujer... un poco machista...

Saludos


----------



## poupounette

tener rodaje no tiene para mí nada que ver con tener tablas, y POR SUPUESTO, se puede decir de un hombre. Ni se me había ocurrido pensar que era sólo aplicable a una mujer...


----------



## yserien

lpfr said:


> En francés tampoco se dice "quelqu'un avec rodage". Pero sí se dice  "quelqu'un rodé" y "quelqu'un bien rodé".
> 
> En español, no sabía que "rodado" pudiese tener el mismo significado que en francés. El DRAE tampoco parece saberlo.


Rodar y roder, rodaje y rodage ont à peu près le même sens selon mes recherches, diccionaire de la RAE et TLFi.

_Au fig._ ou _p. métaph.     _Mettre progressivement au point ou à l'épreuve, acquérir une expérience dans un domaine. _Mais Praline, dit-on, est en train de « roder » un tour....
Dense cuenta que el diccionario TLF acepta roder en el sentido de experiencia pero en sentido figurado o p.métaph(Metafòricamente)
_


----------



## GURB

Hola
La primera propuesta de Poupounette me parece muy buena y restituye la idea del francés que subraya la experiencia adquirida a lo largo de los años. La repito con algunas enmiendas:
_...de lo difícil que es, sobre el terreno, conseguir mejores resultados que una organización con varias décadas de práctica a sus espaldas.
_Un saludo


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

A mi también me parece muy buena. Se adapta mejor a al contexto. 


Muchas gracias a ti también GURB


----------

